# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  VGA to HDMI

## xoy

Вобщем есть ноут с выходом Vga и телек с Hdmi, сущиствуют ли какие либо методоы подружить?

----------


## Groov-Jet

> Вобщем есть ноут с выходом Vga и телек с Hdmi, сущиствуют ли какие либо методоы подружить?


Продаются переходники (~800-1200 рублей)

----------

